# Trick for Super Long Lashes?



## cno64 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of a trick to achieve [at least the look of] super-long lashes?
I am lash-challenged, and the use of Revitalash makes my lashes _okay_, but I really want WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I use Prep + Prime Lash, and really like it, but it tends toward clumpiness.
Advice, anyone?


----------



## User49 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well these are my top rated mascaras!

1 Masterpiece Max Factor Lash
2 Pro Lash Mac
3 Maybaline Blackest Black

I like to pull the mascara towards the corner lashes so they wisp out a bit more and give the illusion of fullness. And add a few more coats to the corners as well! I must admit tho I am addicted to mac false lashes esp no 7 and 35!

xx


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 9, 2009)

Probably not what you wanted to hear, but I lean towards false eyelashes myself.  But, my lashes are a lost cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lash Blast, Almay Nourishing...something in a white tube, and Zoom Lash are the best mascaras I've tried though.  Have you tried a base?  Clinique makes a nice one, as does Shiseido_._


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 9, 2009)

Imju Fiberwig mascara (or any fiber mascara). I've never tried Imju but I hear many great reviews especially from Asian girls with short stubby straight lashes lol. They say the more you put on, the longer it gets..
I've tried other brands of fiber mascara from Japan and they all work wonders


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's what I do:
Curl lashes (ALWAYS ALWAYS!!!)
Shiseido Mascara Base
L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof
Topped off with a fibre mascara (I use Fiber-Wig) on the tips of the lashes

My lashes look F*CKING INSANE when I do this. HTH!


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Imju Fiberwig mascara (or any fiber mascara). I've never tried Imju but I hear many great reviews especially from Asian girls with short stubby straight lashes lol. They say the more you put on, the longer it gets..
I've tried other brands of fiber mascara from Japan and they all work wonders_

 
Good suggestion with the fiberwig, just watch out if you're a contact lens wearer, apparently fiber mascaras are a big no no.

The Mascara You Should NEVER Wear With Contact Lenses | The Beauty Brains


----------



## cno64 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mmmakeup* 

 
_Good suggestion with the fiberwig, just watch out if you're a contact lens wearer, apparently fiber mascaras are a big no no.
_

 
Shoot; I DO wear [soft] contact lenses!
Oh, well; I'll keep looking ...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 10, 2009)

I use a clear mascara first, one of the cheap drugstore ones will do. 
Then curl lashes with a lash curler and put one coat of the clear mascara on, curl lashes again with curler and then put a couple of coats of a lash lengthening or your favourite mascara on.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Here's what I do:
Curl lashes (ALWAYS ALWAYS!!!)
Shiseido Mascara Base
L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof
Topped off with a fibre mascara (I use Fiber-Wig) on the tips of the lashes

My lashes look F*CKING INSANE when I do this. HTH!_

 
I do this, too! I don't use a mascara base, but I use a thickening mascara and then a fiber mascara on the tips. Really adds length!


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2009)

a few steps to long looking lashes (other than using fakes):

1. Curl lashes
2. Use a light coat of face powder on them BEFore you put on Mascara Base or Fibers (Ardell and Tweezerman make them).
3. Apply Mascara -- use a voluminizing mascara first (L'Oreal Voluminous is one of the best).  If your eyelashes are easily flattened by mascara, you might need to use waterproof mascara only as the water based ones will just undo your curl.
4. Apply lengthening mascara with or without fibers..there are many on the market but I like the L'Oreal Telescopic for now.
5. Apply third coat of voluminizing mascara

By the third coat, your lashes should look like they are fakes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 18, 2009)

I use Fast Lash..white dry fibers applied between wet mascara or Talika Lash Extension...The fibers are black on this product..But these can't be used if one is wearing contact lenses though...
I am reading on Shiseido Mascara Base..and the remarks I am reading are super positive on this item..I have to try it to see for myself..


----------



## cetati (Aug 18, 2009)

I used to have this problem all the time but I have found my HG. 

1. Curl lashes with Shu Uemura curler. 
2. (Optional) Since I got a tube of the Lash Primer by Urban Decay with the Box of Potions, I use that. 
3. Comb out clumps if they are there.
4. 2 coats of DiorShow Iconic mascara--I like this because it doesn't clump up even after several layers. 
5. Comb. 
6. Layer over a thin coat or two of DiorShow Blackout. 

Creates insane drama. It's a long and expensive process but I get that false eyelashes look.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 19, 2009)

My mom has short, blonde lashes and loves Lash Bast. Mine are short, but dark, and sometimes I curl them only. It doesn't lengthen, but it does open the eye up. If I wear mascara, I usually only wear it on the ends.


----------



## User38 (Aug 19, 2009)

I use the Shiseido Mascara Base and it is fantastic.  My lashes are more short than long, and thin... eww.  This makes them hold the curl from the Shu Curler and afterwords I use my favorite mascaras which are the CG Lash blast waterproof, or Sumptuous EL, or Full n Soft (my daily mascara).  

I am also using the Mascara Base on my puny eyebrows, and so far, so good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This makes my puniness less puny!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 22, 2009)

Could we see some pictures please??? Especially gigiopolis....lol like before and afters?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 22, 2009)

for mascara i love stiletto from maybelline and also colossal from maybelline . 

for permanant long lashes i actually rub vitamin E oil on my lashes every night , okay i'm lying not every night but every now and then and they have grown , and for some odd reason they are longer on my left but they definitely have grown, that and olive oil together helped .


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Aug 22, 2009)

first; i curl my lashes (revlon curler) 
then, i use a lash base, which is either mac's lash prep and prime or the primer than comes with the l'oreal beauty tubes mascara. 

and then, if i'm in a hurry i jsut apply waterproof lash blast
but if i have time i just keep layering on different mascaras until i reach the thickness and length i want =))


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_Could we see some pictures please??? Especially gigiopolis....lol like before and afters?_

 
Sorry for the big bump, but I figured I could show people how it actually looks haha.

I don't have a before shot right now, I can do it later though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is 1 coat Shiseido mascara base, 1 coat L'Oreal Voluminous, 1 coat Clinique Lash Power Curling mascara, and 1 more coat of L'Oreal Voluminous on top of that. I did it in that order for no particular reason...and skipped the Fiberwig cus I couldn't find it. But the results were still awesome!!

Oh and of course, I curled my lashes with the Shiseido lash curler.






I'm Asian and have rather straight lashes...they're also quite thin and not terribly long, so I think these results are pretty great. I feel like I don't even need falsies!

If you're interested in seeing a full size shot, I did an FOTD once with the Shiseido base, check it out here: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/holy-lashes-131908/

HTH!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 12, 2009)

I use the Shiseido Mascara Base and it is damn good. I'm dubious I can add so many coats of mascara on top of it though. In my experience you have to be careful of clumping after applying the base. I've never gone beyond 2 coats of mascara.

Hmmm I'll try three next time I use it and see how I get on.


----------



## gigiopolis (Oct 12, 2009)

I did comb through the lashes after each coat, but mostly because I find Voluminous to be somewhat clumpy if I'm not careful. But usually clumpiness isn't a huge problem with the Shiseido base.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 13, 2009)

I have long lashes anyway...so maybe this won't help, but maybe it will...when I want my lashes to look REALLY long, full, and dramatic, I use 50 million coats of BadGal Lash from Benefit. I "comb" through my lashes after the 3rd coat with MACs lash fan (yeah, it's supposed to be to put mascara on your lower lashes, but I find it works better to separate my lashes than a lash comb), and keep combing after each successive coat. By the time I'm done, everyone thinks I'm wearing falsies. Last time I did this and went by the MAC counter, the girl thought I was wearing #3 lashes, and almost crapped herself when I said it was just mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HTH!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 15, 2009)

I have hopeless lashes as well. I get good results with the following combo:

One coat of Shiseido Mascara Base
One coat of a volumizing mascara, such as Lash Arcitect by L'oreal. But any will probably do.
Lots of Imju Fiberwig applied correctly (Check the video on their website)

The reason for this combo is that while the Fiberwig makes the longest lashes I have ever seen, it doesn't do anything, when it comes to thickness. So a coat of normal mascara first really helps.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 18, 2009)

A volumizing mascara first (liek two faced lash injection, or loreal voluminous) and then Fiberwig on top. I brush it all over the lenght of the lashes once, and then just over the tips until i get the lenght i want. i can get my lashes to touch my brow bone with this method!


----------

